# Flamborough Rally



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Can a moderator please tell me why the proposed rally for Hatendale farm at Flamborough has been taken off sticky we have been working hard to get this rally off the ground & now it seems like it was a waste of time

Regards 
Richard&Mary


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I'm not a mod but AFAIK the stickies only stay up there for 30 days...I am guessing that maybe it just fell off the end of the list ...so no one's fault really.

....maybe a PM to a mod would get it put back post haste.

Mike


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sorry guys, I missed this one.

Spykals correct, they drop off after 30 days and unfortunately you can't resticky a sticky. You'd have to repost and then we could sticky the new post. Thats just the way the system works :? 

pete.


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Thanks spykal & peejay for the explanation we will repost next week & ask for it to be made sticky again & hope we get more people interested. 


Regards
R/M


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*back up to top*

Hi R&M just a little nudge in an attempt to keep it on the front page! :wink:


----------

